# Future chrome/firefox problems?



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 18, 2022)

Just read that firefox and other browsers may fail to load some sites, like yahoo,
when the browser version changes from 97 >> to 100 because of a hardcoded site-specific
maximum browser version of two numeric digits.

engadget.com article


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 18, 2022)

jb_fvwm2 said:


> hardcoded site-specific maximum browser version


Websites using such crap aren't worth visiting.
Real HTML-heroes write standard compliant HTML which works in all sane browsers.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 18, 2022)

It's been known for decades to never use user agent strings and versions to determine served pages. And here is even more evidence as to why it will always be a bad idea eventually.


----------



## hbsd (Feb 18, 2022)

Mozilla warns of potential Y2K-style bugs in Chrome and Firefox


----------



## Geezer (Feb 18, 2022)

jb_fvwm2 said:


> Just read that firefox and other browsers may fail to load some sites, like yahoo,



I am sure yahoo will be able to serve pages that work.

If anyone uses yahoo anymore.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 18, 2022)

From the horse's mouth: 

Version 100 in Chrome and Firefox - Mozilla Hacks - the Web developer blog


----------

